# New Shoes....



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Before:









After:


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

looks good, almost looks like 18's


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice choice james, i'm proud of you. now get your ass out on those new wheels and pick up some tire shine! jeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i dig em. 5 stars go good on all cars. much better the other wheels imo


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

VERY NICE! i hate to see the gunmetal se-r wheels gone, but they look good when are u getting the bumpers james??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

soon enough... actually I wont be home until columbus brake so I'll put the bumpers on then along with the exhaust. I just got shipped to me some new bulbs, indiglo gauges and eyebrows, so they will be on next week. until then all I need is some tint and an intake. (and maybe a washing and new paint job  )


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks smooth. I also have those in 17". Nice rims indeed.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Excellent choice :thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. What kind of rims are those?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

17" konig villains.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

love the new shoes.

FINALLY!!!!! A B14 with the halo AND the gen1 stealths  . well, a BLACK one so i can compare it to mine  mine are on tha way and ITS KILLIN ME


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dry car is looking good....the rear apron is waiting for you .....
keep the good work


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

NIce stealth gen 1 and the halos!!!! Im still debating whether to go w/ that same set up you have, or liuspeeds stealth crystal and gen 2.....for my white sentra ....(I jsut havent seen really good pics of that set up.....by the way, those are definetly crypt wheels!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

nice wheels! way better than your stock wheels


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

How much did that setup cost you?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

springs: 100 bucks (new)
front GR2 struts: 35 bucks (used... 6k miles)
rear Tokico Blue struts: 60 bucks (used... 7k miles)
Konig Villains: 500 bucks (used)

so for wheels an suspension.. a little under 700 dollars.

headlights: 120 bucks (new)
corners: 60 bucks (new)
tails: 80 bucks (used)
spoiler: 100 bucks (used)
SEL skirts: 150 bucks (used)
Eyebrows: 100 bucks (new)

so for the rest of the cosmetic mods on the outsterior... 610 bucks



I have at home, painted but uninstalled a 99 front and rear bumper as well as a stillen rear valance (unpainted), total those things cost between 3-4 hundred.

Install on all of these parts cost me $0.00

Interiorly
indiglo gauges: 25 bucks (new)
indiglo HVACS: 60 bucks (new)
SER shift boot: 10 bucks (used)
Maxima shift knob: 6 bucks (used)

so those cost me about 100 bucks

Audio, I have...
Pioneer DEH2400 headunit: 60 bucks (used)
(2)Infinity 180w. speakers: 55 bucks (used)
(2) 12" Pioneer 400w subs in sealed box w. wiring kit: 70 bucks (used)
decent Kenwood amplifier: 70 bucks (used)

so audio puts me up 255 more bucks...

The grand total is...
700+610+100+255+(uninstalled)350= 2,000 bucks...

oh yeah and performance I have a..
pacesetter header: 60 bucks (used)
pacesetter exhaust: 70 bucks (used)

thats 130 bucks more, so I spent around 2130 not including the 3000 I paid for the car and insurance and gas.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

really nice :thumbup: ... i especially like the 2nd pic.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

damn thats pretty cheap for everything, your a bargain shopper. I must have spent that much just on wheels n suspension alone


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

> outsterior


LOL! 

How does your car feel with the GR2s and Tokicos.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *LOL!
> 
> How does your car feel with the GR2s and Tokicos. *



lol... i was about to ask the same thing. and have the gr2's shown signs of being worn or shot yet??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh the GR2's are great... the front of the car is smooth, the tokico's have blown, need to get new rears soon


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
With the shoes you need a matching skirt. Go for the stillen rear lip. (since we're getting away form the SE-L look anyway)

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the lip is waiting to get painted.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. what does that rear valace look like.. could you show a pic?Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

this guy has it... altho his car isnt too nice.

http://www.trucolorwci.com/projects/seanandjamie/03.JPG


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *this guy has it... altho his car isnt too nice.
> 
> http://www.trucolorwci.com/projects/seanandjamie/03.JPG *


you know that that's 1CLNB14's car , right?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

And his is molded into the rear bumper.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes and yes... and mine will be molded as well


----------

